# eucalyptus blend?



## Obsidian (Jan 14, 2015)

I want to make my hubby a 100% coconut soap scented with eucalyptus but I need to add something to it so its not so medicinal smelling.
I don't have a lot of scents but the ones I though might be ok are. Lemongrass EO, Lime EO, lavender FO or possibly anise EO.
I don't have the eucalyptus yet, I'm going to pick it up today and test the various scents with it but any suggestions are welcome. thanks


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 14, 2015)

Eucalyptus and cedarwood is a great seller for me. It adds a bit of woodsy to the eucalyptus. Anise I do not find to great mixed with eucalyptus


----------



## Seawolfe (Jan 14, 2015)

I just did a eucalyptus & mint (instead of rosemary & mint), both peppermint and spearmint plus a little fir needle to make it even more ooomphy - I quite like it and it will be awesome for spring.

Or from that list, I would pick the citruses - would make it very bright.


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 14, 2015)

I would love to do a mint but I don't have any and I plan on making the soap today. I'm leaning towards the lemongrass but I do have Indonesian teak wood FO, I can try that too, see which is better. I realy need to pick up some more EO's.


----------



## jules92207 (Jan 14, 2015)

I have done a eucalyptus, lemongrass with litsea that I love so I imagine just the eucalyptus and lemongrass would be really nice. Maybe add a little lavender for sweetness. Sounds wonderful to me!

Edit - I might have had some patchouli in there to now that I think about it. I bet the teakwood would be lovely!


----------



## boyago (Jan 14, 2015)

This sounds weird but I stumbled on a mix that I really like (not very manly though) 5/9 Eucalyptus / ylang ylang.  It came  out a little too sweet so next time I am going to up the euc.


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 14, 2015)

I think it would be really nice with florals but yah, hubby wouldn't care for that. He doesn't really like many scents, lemongrass, anise and foody scents are his favorite. He has asked me for apple wood smoke soap but I have no idea how to produce that.


----------



## boyago (Jan 14, 2015)

As in the smell of apple wood smoke, or like the apple fruit and something smokey?  

I thought that was a tall order but after a short poke I found one for candles, and a bacon smoked apple wood so I figure there is hope.

http://www.candlewic.com/store/product.aspx?q=c99,p1424&title=Smoked-Apple-wood
http://www.saveonscents.com/product_info.php/products_id/203167


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 14, 2015)

As in apple wood smoke. I was making jerky the other day using crab apple wood and when I came back in the house, I must have smelled really good as thats when hubby requested soap with that scent. Crab apple wood smells sweeter when burned then regular apple wood. I was thinking about finding a nice smoke FO and blending it with a sweet apple FO.
Thanks for the links, I'll check them out.


----------



## seven (Jan 14, 2015)

i've goggled apple wood smoke, however, what i can find so far is only candle fragrance (not skin safe, not meant for soap). the combo is a bit complicated, i think it would be a bit hard to reproduce the scent on our own.

as far as eucalyptus goes. last time i mixed it with peppermint, spearmint, lavender, and tea tree. i didn't measure, but roughly equal parts.


----------



## jules92207 (Jan 14, 2015)

When I use Peru balsam in my soaps it smells smoky to me... Maybe a place to start for the apple wood smoke.


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 14, 2015)

I figured the apple smoke would be hard if not impossible to replicate. He might have to settle for something like crackling birch. As far as the eucalyptus goes, I didn't get it. I though the price was $12 but it was $20, way more then I wanted to pay. Decided to leave my coconut soap unscented.


----------



## nebetmiw (Jan 31, 2015)

I just did eucalyptus and spearmint from soapalooza. It started out strong medicine smell but now it make my mouth water.  My closet smells great where it is curing.


----------



## TRBeck (Jan 31, 2015)

Eucalyptus, rosemary, and mint. Very bracing but not necessarily medicinal due to the added pine note of the rosemary and the sweetness of spearmint. I also second the idea of a lemongrass-eucalyptus combo.


----------



## boyago (Jan 31, 2015)

Obsidian said:


> I figured the apple smoke would be hard if not impossible to replicate. He might have to settle for something like crackling birch. As far as the eucalyptus goes, I didn't get it. I though the price was $12 but it was $20, way more then I wanted to pay. Decided to leave my coconut soap unscented.


I got mine from Soap-Makers-Resource.  I'm no EO expert but I'm enjoying them so far.  
*Name:* Eucalyptus, Globulus 
*Method of Distillation:* Steam 
*Part:* Woods and Leaves 
*Country:* China  
*1oz:* $6.08 *New Price:* $2.61 (57% price drop)  
*2oz:* $4.53 (New Size)  
*4oz:* $15.50 *New Price:* $6.67 (57% price drop)  
*8oz:* $11.60 (New Size)  
*16oz:* $41.79 *New Price:* $17.97 (57% price drop)


----------

